# Barbeques



## 92859

Greetings,

Just wondered who uses barbecues and if so which type they use, we have only ever used charcoal ones at home but find them messy when camping, so bought some instant packs but find these almost useless as we have never managed to cook anything properly on them.

Possibly going to go for a small table top gas barbecue next so will be looking round at the shows later this year.


----------



## Briarose

Hi this is something we haven't ever found the ideal answer to, don't like the disposable ones and a chef on TV the other day said they were the worst thing invented as they burn the outside whilst the inside isn't cooked properly YUK.

Table top ones a waste of time............sold one on the car boot last Sunday, Webber I think is the name I was recommended but then you don't get the charcoal taste :roll: also for the same reason I don't fancy a Cadac.


----------



## GerryD

Changed to small table top gas a couple of years ago when French campsites started to ban charcoal. 
Trouble is food just don't taste the same without charcoal.
Gerry


----------



## RichardnGill

We use a gas Cadac BBQ all the time. We did try the portable ones but as said they are rubbish and we wernt keen on smoking the campsite out. The Cadac is quick and easy.

He is my best chef at work.

PS, notice my expensive table....


----------



## Rapide561

*BBQ*

I use a tabel top gas burner thing with a cast orin skillet on top. Yum yum. No mess, no fuss.

R


----------



## bobandjane

Janes just got me a small Cadac Safari Chef Gas Barbecue. I like a real one at home but they do make a mess. I think in the van these are ideal clean and simple. She only bought me one so I do all the cooking, still you can never cook without a beer in your hand, so it will all turn out OK in the end.Thanks. Bob.


----------



## EdsMH

I use the instant disposable ones whilst away in the van as I used to use them when going camping by motorcycle. Like Gerry says the food does not taste as good on gas.

I have used the Tesco instant lighting ones for many years and find them excellent. Never had a problem with cooking food through on them and work almost as well as the home charcoal broiler.

You do have to give them plenty of time to get going properly and not rush the cooking process.

Regards

Ed


----------



## gaspode

Hi Peter

I think you have to remember that BBQs for motorhomers are a bit like a good woman - they need to multi-task. 8) 

Not only have they got to do the sausages, steak and burgers but they get used for breakfasts and a whole load of other cooking tasks. They'd be better described as "outdoor cookers" than barbecues.

That's why gas wins every time over charcoal (even though many of us prefer the charcoal taste). The Cadac type offering is versatile too, that's why they're so popular.


----------



## 88781

*Re: BBQ*



Rapide561 said:


> I use a tabel top gas burner thing with a cast orin skillet on top. Yum yum. No mess, no fuss.
> 
> R


That's not even close to a Barbie lol :lol:

Peter get a cadac, you won't be disappointed :wink:

Dave


----------



## 96299

I`m another cadac user.Its quick to set up,everything has its own little compartment where it lives and is quite compact when put away,although a little heavy.
It cooks damn good food as well.A+  

steve


----------



## hannah29

we use a cadac too and find it great, although a friend of ours bought a "son of hibachi" bbq last year and it was fantastic, easy to use, very clean and very compact, i would recommend them to everyone
http://www.busyoutdoors.com/shop/outdoor-cooking/charcoal-bbqs/son-of-hibachi-bbq/prod_104.html
hannah


----------



## UncleNorm

*BBQs*

Greetings one and all.

Our new Coral has a huge space under the bed. I fitted a shelf for the loungers, under the shelf is the gas BBQ, of the table top variety, from Homebase for £65. An aluminium roll-up table is the ideal station for the BBQ.

I lengthened the gas pipe which now has a propane regulator on one end and the jet on the other. I am running 13kg and 6 kg bottles, the 6kg being mainly for the BBQ.

To keep the griddle clean, I use BBQ foil trays.

After enjoying the delights that I produce on it, I use kitchen wipes to clean it, leaving it looking like new.

Altogether, this arrangement is more convenient, reliable and cleaner than the traditional charcoal BBQ which I would willingly use at home.


----------



## geraldandannie

Since Annie's veggie, we don't have any need for something to cook hunks of beef or anything.

For my birthday a couple of years ago, she bought me a Camping Gaz Party Grill. Yes, it's small, but it can sit on the table, and we can both enjoy the cooking as part of the process. It uses the small Gaz cylinders, available almost everywhere.

Our favourite is grilled courgettes. Soooooo yummy  

Gerald


----------



## 104477

We picked up a Son of Hibachi at the NEC last year and due to the rubbish weather last summer still haven't used it! We wanted something that would be safe to use and take up little space, which is what it promises to do. We looked at gas ones but decided that we could more easily cook in the m/h (gas 3 ring hob and oven) and would have the benefit of an alternative cooking system should we run out of gas.
Lets not forget the added attraction that us blokes get of setting a fire and cooking on it, there is something, well inner cavemanish, to it! (plus the taste when you get it right)
Lets hope this summer is a bumper bbq season!
Rob


----------



## mandyandandy

We use the Cadac Carri Chef all the time, last weekend got the table top legs for it as we often have children around and just feels a little safer on a higher more solid surface. 

We have a couple of the portable types for when we want to have a wild barby so to speak.

Mandy


----------



## worzel

Good morning from Devon,

Had lots of BBQ, but as we go to France a lot its best to have gas.
We have a out side gas point on our van and use a WEBER Q200 and it come with a folding stand.

Its a bit expensive but you should get one for around £130

Having used it this weekend I am very please with it, first class bit of kit.

Mike.


----------



## DABurleigh

I have a Beauclaire ring-burner. Great for crepes, too, on a slab of mild steel. The company is frustrating, however.

The problem I've found is not the hardware but rather one of timing when we can get away to coincide with barbecuing weather :-(

Dave


----------



## 1302

We like to use a gas one for convenience and sometimes speed, what we have found is though that it MUST be the type with the lava rocks, these over time (just a few uses) give the authentic charcoal cook/flavour, if not you may as well just stick your food under a grill!

Occasionally still buy disposable ones - handy for kids to take away, or if we are somewhere where washing the grill is difficult.

Lets just hope we get a better summer this year and much more use out of our 'barbies' whatever they are :wink: 8)


----------



## 108987

Hi, We have only had a barbecue once while in mh as we only started mhing last year and then the weather wasnt brilliant. We took a small charcoal barbecue for Steve and the kids and a disposable one for me as i am vegetarian. At home we have a gas barbecue but still use the charcoal. We have used all three when family have visited. When Steve goes night fishing he likes to use the charcoal so when they have finished cooking they can light a fire in it to keep warm and keep the flies away.

Carolyn


----------



## Mikemoss

I'm one of those to whom the words 'gas' and 'barbecue' are mutually incompatible. At best, they're a gas cooker that you can use outside.

So....guess what I voted for! It has to be charcoal, the fuss, the waiting, the smell, the smoke, the 'is there enough heat left to do these steaks?' are all part of the magic.

I use a Weber portable barbecue which tucks neatly in one of the bed boxes when not needed, and can sit either on the heat-proof top of our outdoor table or on a couple of thermalite breeze blocks when I can't be bothered to get the table out.

The food always tastes great, I love using it, and will never surrender to the false charms of a gas so-called barbecue. So there!

(Agree that those disposable ones are rubbish though. Even worse than gas).


----------



## baldybazza

Back in the dim distant past when the kids came with us in an old trailer tent we ued to strap a full-sized charcoal barbeque on wheels on top of the trailer tent while travelling, complete with a thick paper bag of charcoal.Problems started when we drove through a heavy downpour in France, the bag disintegrated and the charcoal was bouncing along the road behind us.Ah happy days :lol: . 
These days we use an Outback portable gas barbeque with a cast-iron griddle 
-works a treat and quick enough for breakfast bacon sarnies too - yum  

Barrie


----------



## Telbell

What about electric bbq's? No option on the Poll!

We use what we call "Baby George" (smaller sized George Foreman with Grill one side and griddle the other) when on EHU and instant (disposable) bbq when not.

Advantage of "Baby George" is that it can be used on kitchen work surface if it';s naff weather or raining outside.


----------



## taildj

Like Many others we use a Cadac. They are versatile, as you can BBQ, use as an oven, roast, fry etc, They are easy to clean, pack away, & and actually, do what all the advertising material says it will do.

This piece of equipment, along with the ramoska, are things that are indespensable when M'homing as far as I am concerned. Further they also get used at home.

David


----------



## timbop37

geraldandannie said:


> ....Camping Gaz Party Grill


Gerald, with Annie being Veggie, is that a party for one?
I think you need to put your foot down with a firm hand before these veggies take over.

Seriously, though, my wife has been veggie for 25 years but we still have a Cadac which has been great. You can cook pizzas, omelettes, etc, apart from the usual stuff.


----------



## geraldandannie

timbop37 said:


> I think you need to put your foot down with a firm hand before these veggies take over.


Hi Tim

I know. Mind you, I don't think I'm wasting away for lack of cooked animal produce. 8O

We usually eat non-meat, as it's easier to cook just one type of meal. We both eat fish.

On choir night, she eats in town, so I get to choose what to have for tea. So generally it's off to Sainbury's for some steak  Except tonight, since our son's girlfriend is staying with us while she does an internship up town, and she doesn't eat red meat :evil: It looks like it might be a chicken night tonight :wink:



timbop37 said:


> Seriously, though, my wife has been veggie for 25 years but we still have a Cadac which has been great.


The thing that puts me off a Cadac is the size of the thing. We have only ever cooked for 2 people, so I think it's a bit of a waste for us. Mind you, if we ever meet up on site, you should be able to give us a demonstration (or two) of how good the Cadac is :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 109334

we bought an electric one off e-bay £9.99p new...it stands about waist height and has an electric element similar to a electric fire you put water under the element and any fat drips into water , makes a small ammount of steam which helps tenderise the meat and also when cleaning you just pour it all away it takes to pieces and packs into a small bag or box we used it in spain everyday for nearly six months and if on ehu it makes sense i think you can still get them and for that price are a bargain


----------



## 92859

*BBQ's*

Greetings,

Most interesting folks, thanks for your replies, it just shows that everybody likes different things but gas is clearly a winner! I must agree that charcoal barby's do taste better than gas ones but gas ones are cleaner.

For this year I think we may take our portable gas stove with a black cast alloy hotplate on top, it seemed to work better than the throw a way barby's we tried.

Next year when we have saved some cash we will look around for something more suitable. possibly a gas one with a take off supply from the 'van.

ccasion5:


----------



## Mikemoss

Just as an aside, when we did a bit of motorhoming in Oz last year we were amazed to see that you weren't allowed to use your own barbecue, and most of the communal ones on the sites we stayed at were hopelessly inadequate affairs which consisted of a gas ring underneath a stainless sheet with a hole in it for the fumes to escape through.

No dogs allowed either, so that's one country we're not going to emigrate to (among many).


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Peter, we have used a Cadac for the last 5 years or so. Love it's versatility and ease of cleaning and packing away is simple and quick.

Johnny F


----------



## 106520

another vote for son-o-hibachi. Great bit of kit.


----------



## blondy

I have used a table top(on the ground) gas barby pluged into gas point on M/H for years. I remember barby a test in one of the M/H magersines a few years back, they compared all types including cadak, and the Table top came out best. I think it was a royal same as I have, but it is obvious that it is a personal choice.


----------



## patnles

It definitely has to be charcoal for me and you can't beat the Cobb. Takes 25-30mins to heat up, you only use 6 briquettes of charcoal and you can cook a whole joint on it. You can put veggies in the moat around the coals or just put wine in the moat and the meat is so tender. We love ours.
Lesley


----------



## Minerva

Hi All

If I don't use charcoal, I prefer to call it Al-Fresco-Cooking and use a similar set-up to Russell. True you do not get the charcoal flavouring but you cannot beat cooking in the open air, plus there is always a bottle of wine open (except when cooking breakfast)

Bill

EDIT Should have had a both vote ! :wink:


----------



## arvy

Hi everyone,
charcoal for me, and I like to use the disposable ones no mess to clean up at the end. 
As said previously if you let them come up to temperature properly and the coals are nice and white no problems cooking anything on them.
My local Sainsburys were selling theirs off at the end of the summer last year and I bought a dozen of them, 40p each.


----------



## peedee

Mikemoss said:


> I'm one of those to whom the words 'gas' and 'barbecue' are mutually incompatible. At best, they're a gas cooker that you can use outside.
> 
> So....guess what I voted for! It has to be charcoal, the fuss, the waiting, the smell, the smoke, the 'is there enough heat left to do these steaks?' are all part of the magic.
> 
> I use a Weber portable barbecue which tucks neatly in one of the bed boxes when not needed, and can sit either on the heat-proof top of our outdoor table or on a couple of thermalite breeze blocks when I can't be bothered to get the table out.
> 
> The food always tastes great, I love using it, and will never surrender to the false charms of a gas so-called barbecue. So there!
> 
> (Agree that those disposable ones are rubbish though. Even worse than gas).


I am totally with you on this Mike. There is only one reason to use a gas cooker ooops I mean the so called BBQs and that is if you don't have full cooking facilities in the van. I have been cooking with charcoal since the late 60s. I tried a gas "barbie" once, and once only, and threw it away. I currently have a Cobb, a portable suitcase one and a brick build one in the garden and nothing in the world will convince me gas is better. You forgot a couple of things, charcoal cooking gives you more time to socialise and you can buy charcoal anywhere where as if you run out of gas you could find yourself searching for a source.

Gas barbies are either for lazy people or those in a hurry to watch telle!

I'll go and hide now

peedee


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Peedee! :twisted:



> Gas barbies are either for lazy people or those in a hurry to watch telle!
> 
> I'll go and hide now
> 
> peedee


I'll have you know that we don't have a telle with us!! And, and, what's more, I know where YOU live - just north of London. I know where that is! Look out - I'm on my way.

I bet you're scared now!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Peedee

Your right we use a gas bbq so when were away in the van all i want to do is lazzzzzzz around. :lol: :lol: 

:tomcat: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peedee said:


> Mikemoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of those to whom the words 'gas' and 'barbecue' are mutually incompatible. At best, they're a gas cooker that you can use outside.
> 
> So....guess what I voted for! It has to be charcoal, the fuss, the waiting, the smell, the smoke, the 'is there enough heat left to do these steaks?' are all part of the magic.
> 
> I use a Weber portable barbecue which tucks neatly in one of the bed boxes when not needed, and can sit either on the heat-proof top of our outdoor table or on a couple of thermalite breeze blocks when I can't be bothered to get the table out.
> 
> The food always tastes great, I love using it, and will never surrender to the false charms of a gas so-called barbecue. So there!
> 
> (Agree that those disposable ones are rubbish though. Even worse than gas).
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally with you on this Mike. There is only one reason to use a gas cooker ooops I mean the so called BBQs and that is if you don't have full cooking facilities in the van. I have been cooking with charcoal since the late 60s. I tried a gas "barbie" once, and once only, and threw it away. I currently have a Cobb, a portable suitcase one and a brick build one in the garden and nothing in the world will convince me gas is better. You forgot a couple of things, charcoal cooking gives you more time to socialise and you can buy charcoal anywhere where as if you run out of gas you could find yourself searching for a source.
> 
> Gas barbies are either for lazy people or those in a hurry to watch telle!
> 
> I'll go and hide now
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Depends what you mean by 'full cooking facilities'.

We have no oven, but lots of Hymers etc don't have ovens.

We have no grill, but people with grills tell me that they're all c**p anyway.

We do have 3 gas burners but you're hard put to it to get more than 2 pans in the space.

We do have a Remoska which is brilliant (and don't let's start the usual 'but the Bravoska's better' routine plllllllease). :roll:

We don't have a barbecue on board cos in a 15ft 11ins long van somethings gotta give.

Toying with the idea of a small under van gas tank with a plug in gas connector. That'd free up the current gas cylinder cupboard to store the barbie. Brilliant!

Apart from lashing a waterproof bag of charcoal under the van and stashing the barbie down the Thetford I can't see a neater solution.

Andy


----------



## Gazzer

Well for some reason it wouldn't let me vote...........
Got msg saying
"You need 5 posts in the forums to vote in the polls on our website." 
This is despite the msg at the bottom saying
You can post new topics in this forum
You can reply to topics in this forum
You can edit your posts in this forum
You can delete your posts in this forum
You can vote in polls in this forum
You can attach files in this forum
You can download files in this forum

Anyway I currently use a Cadac Safari Chef and have had it for about 3 years but wouldn't recommend one as the gas control valve fell off and had to be welded back on. Prior to that I used a Camping Gaz Party Grill which was very good except for the little gas cylinders running out half way through cooking! Am currently considering a Cobb but have reading varying reports on them so remain undecided.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hello,

We have a charcoal Cobb can't beat it in my opinion. The most important point being it's so easy to clean. Cook everything in it and it only uses 6 small charcoal pieces. We have cooked breakfast and roasted a chiken in it later in the day with only 8 bricks. Great piece of kit and no smoke when cooking.

Stewart


----------



## Biglol

You know, there is nothing wrong with a cast iron skillet to replace the bbq
in fact it makes a lot of sense to me, especially if you're not using charcoal.

I have a Webber gas barbi and it is ok, but it cant replace the true bbq flavour you get with charcoal, so why not use a hot frying pan/skillet instead.
you can always add flavourings from a bottle etc.

Thanks Rapide561, I will go that route


----------



## mandyandandy

BBQ RULES

We are about to enter the summer and BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity, as it's the only type of cooking a 'real' man will do, probably because there is an element of danger involved.
When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:

Routine...
(1) The woman buys the food.
(2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert.
(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill - drink in hand.

Here comes the important part:

(4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.

More routine...
(5) The woman goes inside to organise the plates and cutlery.
(6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another drink while he deals with the situation.

Important again:

(7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.

More routine...
(8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.
(9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes.
And most important of all:
(10) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts.
(11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed 'her night off.' And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women...

Friend sent me this the other day and I had to smile. 
Thought you may enjoy it too, well the ladies anyway  

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for making me smile now to delete it before Doreen sees it especially as it misses out

7a in the event of rain, gas running out or other technical hitch woman provides back up cooking facility in kitchen


----------



## Gazzer

Mandy
You are so obviously new to this....:roll: :roll:

You forgot

Woman makes G&Ts
Woman opens wine - man drinks it
(If hot day) woman keeps supplying man with continuous cold beers.
Woman cleans bar-b-que.
Woman washes up whilst man polishes off any remaining sausages/meat.
Woman wishes she had made salad instead of giving man baked beans. 
:badairday: :badairday:


----------



## DABurleigh

" it cant replace the true bbq flavour you get with charcoal"

Why do you say that? The "true" BBQ flavour comes from meat juices evaporating on a hot surface to create the smoke in which the food is bathed, plus any marinades and sauces. The heat source matters not one jot for this. The engineering design matters quite a bit.

After that, it is a question of controlling the cooking to taste, something gas facilitates a lot easier than charcoal.

Dave


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Whilst going into B&Q for a barbecue yesterday, some old guy dressed in a black shirt with an orange apron on, asked me if I wanted decking.

Fortunately, I got the first punch in and sorted the b*****d out. Those less suspecting might not be so lucky.

Pass this warning on............... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## johnandcharlie

I used the Cobb I bought at Newbury for the first time last night, and was quite impressed. It will take a bit of practice, but the first results weren't bad. Meat, onions and mushrooms on the grill, veggies in foil in the moat. Then apple crumble (a supermarket one, but now I know it works I can make them), but the custard in a small saucepan took too long to heat up and I couldn't wait! I found cleaning it for the first time was a bit of a pain with limited space and facilities in the van, but I'll get used to it.


----------

